

A not-so-brief chat with Randall Stephenson of AT&T - rimantas
http://www.fakesteve.net/2009/12/a-not-so-brief-chat-with-randall-stephenson-of-att.html

======
pasbesoin
Amen.

The one thing I'll add is that AT&T is now really so only in name. SBC bought
the remains of AT&T -- largely for the name, ran most speculation at the time
-- a few years ago. And a bigger/worse set of _beep_ than SBC management
you'll be hard pressed to find (IMHO).

